
Amazon Linux 2 - based2
https://aws.amazon.com/en/amazon-linux-2/
======
nailer
Needs [Dec 2017] added.

Original announcement: [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-
linux-2-modern-stabl...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-
linux-2-modern-stable-and-enterprise-friendly/)

------
underyx
Do the optimizations actually matter in the real world? I'm wondering if
switching our CI runners from Ubuntu to Amazon Linux would speed up our
build/test pipelines.

------
WalterGR
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15919789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15919789)

71 points by hgontijo 11 months ago | 26 comments

------
cntlzw
What is the point in posting this?

~~~
yule
Lots of people host on AWS and thus might want to leverage this as the
underlying OS?

~~~
scarejunba
Yeah, but it’s been a year. It’s like posting “Ubuntu 17.10 is available!”

------
eptcyka
SystemD support is a god-send.

